# [Wet Thumb Forum]-Spawning!



## ekim (Jan 31, 2004)

I can't believe less than 8 hrs ago I was talking about a pair of discus I might have, 
in h317 thread (poor female discus) and now they are spawning!

I'm not expecting anything out of it, as its there first time and the male is only 9 months old.
Gota go do some reading up on breeding discus!

here the pics!


----------



## ekim (Jan 31, 2004)

I can't believe less than 8 hrs ago I was talking about a pair of discus I might have, 
in h317 thread (poor female discus) and now they are spawning!

I'm not expecting anything out of it, as its there first time and the male is only 9 months old.
Gota go do some reading up on breeding discus!

here the pics!


----------



## h317 (Feb 2, 2003)

Congrats, ekim!

Talk more and your discus spawns more







Spawning at 9 month is kind of sexually premature, am I right?

Was the male trying to 'scare' you away when you took the picture??


----------



## ekim (Jan 31, 2004)

Ya usually between 12 - 18 months they mature.
The female(pigeon blood) is about 16 months old,
and the male(golden head ghost) is between 9 & 10 months old.

Ya I think he was trying to scare me away, I hope I didn't piss him off to much!

Now if only superpet would put there 20gallon tanks back on sale for $20!


----------



## EDGE (Feb 28, 2004)

congrat.

you will need to get a taller pot or a breeding cone. r/o water if it is over 125 ppm.

I read somewhere that people lift the cone out and put a couple drop of methyl blue on the eggs to prevent fungus. I never did try that though

also heard uv sterlizer increase hatch rate too.

both of those suggestion are not important unless u want a large batch of fry.

wheat germs will give the male an extra boost.









btw. 
Do u mix your own discus food? 
which recipe do you use if u do?

Wonder what color will be with the cross between piegon blood and ghost.


----------



## ekim (Jan 31, 2004)

It would be nice to have some fry, although I don't want too many!
I don't think much will happen because there is 2 other discus in the tank right now!

No I never got into making my own food!

I would also like to know what a ghost & pigeon cross would look like! Hopefully some day I will find out!

I take it you have discus?


----------



## EDGE (Feb 28, 2004)

I breed them just before going into University. I had a few batch but didn't have the place to keep them. They end up dying off 1 by 1 with no one to take care them. In the end the pair died off as well. 

I have 4 red snakeskin about 3 inch currently. all with HITS :\. I will get to see how they are doing tomorrow morning after switching to a beefheart mix.


----------

